# أريد دارة كهربائية لمحرك brushless dc



## n_fethi (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لي أكثر من اسبوع و انا أبحث عن دارة كهربائية لتغذية المحرك من نوع brushless بتيار مستمر 
اليك صورة المحرك المحرك له ثلاث مخارج






او مثل الموجود في الهارد ديسك





و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## n_fethi (17 أبريل 2010)

الا يوجد من لديه الحل


----------



## ستار الجوهري (18 أبريل 2010)

اخي الفاضل
هذا النوع من المحركات يحتاج الى دارة الكترونيكية تاخذ التيار المتناوب و تحوله الى مستمر مع بعض المكونات التي تسيطر علي مواصفات المحرك مثل السرعة و التيار و انا اضع لك هذين الموقعين يمكن الاستفادة منها (لو تكتب لي مواصفات المحرك من الممكن ان اساعدك اكثر )
في رأي ان الاسلاك الثلاثة هي لاعطائك القرار في انتخاب اي سلكين حسب الجهد الموجود (ممكن المحرك يعمل على ثلاثة جهود مستمرة مثلا 12 او 24 او 36 فولت مستمر و انت حسب الجهد الموجود عندك يجب ان تستفاد فقط من سلكين و الثالث سيكون بلا استفادة ) :



http://services.eng.uts.edu.au/cempe/subjects_JGZ/ems/ems_ch12_nt.pdf

http://www.s-line.de/homepages/bosch/sensorless/node9.html


----------



## n_fethi (18 أبريل 2010)

ستار الجوهري قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> هذا النوع من المحركات يحتاج الى دارة الكترونيكية تاخذ التيار المتناوب و تحوله الى مستمر مع بعض المكونات التي تسيطر علي مواصفات المحرك مثل السرعة و التيار و انا اضع لك هذين الموقعين يمكن الاستفادة منها (لو تكتب لي مواصفات المحرك من الممكن ان اساعدك اكثر )
> في رأي ان الاسلاك الثلاثة هي لاعطائك القرار في انتخاب اي سلكين حسب الجهد الموجود (ممكن المحرك يعمل على ثلاثة جهود مستمرة مثلا 12 او 24 او 36 فولت مستمر و انت حسب الجهد الموجود عندك يجب ان تستفاد فقط من سلكين و الثالث سيكون بلا استفادة ) :
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك أخي لك الرد نعم انا اعرف كيف يعمل لكن انا أحتاج الى الدارة الالكترونية لتغديته المحرك هو محرك الهارد ديسك الذي في الصورة و ان كان بامكانك مساعدتي ان تعطيني القطع الالكترونية المستعمة و المتوفرة بثمن زهيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## n_fethi (19 أبريل 2010)

يا أخي ستار الجوهري الا يمنك كمساعدتي


----------



## n_fethi (20 أبريل 2010)

الا يوجد من يساعدني


----------



## n_fethi (21 أبريل 2010)

خيبتم ظني مع السلامة


----------

